# Digital timer



## 5150 (23/6/14)

Hi Guys,

just about to built my control center for my new rig and I was wondering if anyone has found a timer for their panel. I'm mainly going to be using STC's as my temp sensors in my tuns and a PID for my HERMS. 
I've searched and search ebay for a simple count down unit, but with no luck. Any links or search tips would be great.

Thanks.

Ps. Jamil's Evil Cousin is sensational.


----------



## 5150 (24/6/14)

Just in case anyone else is looking for the same thing, after wasting way too much time I ended up getting this. I was looking for a 72mm timer and this is the only one I could find on ebay, aliexpress etc at a reasonable price.


----------



## macca05 (8/7/14)

Auberins sell a brew timer that is perfect for what you want. I will buy one one day to add into my controller


----------



## dicko (8/7/14)

When I was mucking around with my 3v I bought a timer off ebay from the same hong kong china mob as I got the Sestos Pid.
It was quite a good little unit and was exactly the same size to match.

Like this one


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/7/14)

dicko said:


> When I was mucking around with my 3v I bought a timer off ebay from the same hong kong china mob as I got the Sestos Pid.
> It was quite a good little unit and was exactly the same size to match.
> 
> Like this one


Did It come with a manual as I could really do with some help.
Nev


----------



## 5150 (8/7/14)

Thanks Dicko, what is the size of it? When searching they all came up as little units and I wanted a 72mm one. I hate when I get an idea of what I want and won't let it go. :angry2: Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'll let you know once it's here.


----------



## dicko (9/7/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Did It come with a manual as I could really do with some help.
> Nev


Nev, I am away from home this week but when I get home I will have a look, I may still have the instructions.



5150 said:


> Thanks Dicko, what is the size of it? When searching they all came up as little units and I wanted a 72mm one. I hate when I get an idea of what I want and won't let it go. :angry2: Mine hasn't arrived yet, but I'll let you know once it's here.


As I said I am not home but I think the unit I had was around the 50mm size so sorry, it is not the same.


----------



## sgtpinky (8/8/14)

http://www.sestos-hk.com/english/download/b2e-en.pdf




dicko said:


> Nev, I am away from home this week but when I get home I will have a look, I may still have the instructions.
> 
> 
> As I said I am not home but I think the unit I had was around the 50mm size so sorry, it is not the same.


----------

